# Who says you cant take good pic with a phone?



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Here are some pics I took with my phone last night.
Any idea if the white bits on the top of my cory cats fins are normal? I have 5 of them and they were called Long Fin Green Cory Cats when i got them at the DRAS auction. 3 of them have long fins up top, two of them look like the guy here.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pics  

Are you using an app like camera+?

I use my iPhone to take pics or vids all the time I love it. It's easy and they turn out ok.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I just used the stock camera app on my HTC One X. I just set it to macro mode and went to town.
Unfortunately my breeding pair of Kribs were being camera shy. He has some fantastic colors to him.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great pics! They did turn out well!

Those corys at least look chubby and happy.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Chubby and happy they are. They gorge themselves on the sinking shrimp pellets and algea tabs I feed them. So much so that they scare off my 7" Sailfin Pleco and i have to feed him a few tabs after the lights go out 
I have 5 of the Long finned green ones and 8 of the sterbai cories.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

look like brochis catfish 

one of my faves


----------

